

Show HN: Helvetica Neue – Sortable / Filterable Hacker News Built with Firebase - rismay
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/helvetica-neue-native-hacker/id931789125?ls=1&mt=8

======
altern8
I like how it looks! Odd name though, maybe..?

~~~
rismay
Yeah - it is. It's really an inside joke. It abbreviates to HN. And Helvetica
Neue is the default font of iOS and OS X.

